# Id My Fish!!???



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

If you can please go to my photo's and tell Me if the boyz are African cichlids or south american. I was told they were AC just wanted to confirm. THANKS!!


(((((Not sure if I loaded them correctly, but I did see them in the members gallery))))


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

From the third picture, I think we're looking at cichlids from Lake Victoria in Africa. Google that and you should find images to confirm really easily.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Aquarist03 (May 1, 2012)

I second that. Definitely victorians. My LFS has one in their show tank that looks like a more mature version of the one in your 3rd picture. It has amazing reds and is a beautiful fish. Congrats on some great ACs.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

